# Copper water supply to manifold connection?



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I have an existing irrigation system and would like to add two new zones. The water supply to the existing system is 3/4" copper - what is the typical connection to the manifold? I plan on a new valve box, 2 new valves with manifold, etc.
I think I need to splice a "T" connection to the 3/4" supply line, then that's where I get lost. How to get from there to the manifold. Hope that make sense.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

After the T splice witch will need to be sweat in (solder) I feel like you could just go to a threaded adapter and then do all the connections with PVC.

I would go Copper Threaded female > PVC Threaded coupler and then the rest can be in PVC


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks, sounds good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ballistic said:


> After the T splice witch will need to be sweat in (solder) I feel like you could just go to a threaded adapter and then do all the connections with PVC.
> 
> I would go Copper Threaded female > PVC Threaded coupler and then the rest can be in PVC


This is good advice. I second that the transition from copper to PVC needs the copper to be female thread and the PVC needs to be male thread. If it were the other way around, it is easier to overtighten as well as more likely to leak.


----------

